# Boycott IM



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

*NOTE:* We use an infraction system, each  infraction is worth 2 points, if you get 5 infractions (or 10 points)  you are permanently banned from the board.

i say maybe we need to walk out and not come back till the rules of this board are actually enforced concerning madmann. 

who's with me?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

i'm sick of the fucking ridiculous polls. he's forfeited his right to be here time and again and annoys the fuck out of members that have NOT abused the privileged of being here. including members who paid to become elite members of a board that has certain rules. we should have a right as paying members to have the rules upheld. contract law n such.... this isn't a playpen it's the real world. i was assured that i would be in an environment where certain codes of conduct would be required of other members or they would be banned and i would not have to put up with their continued shit. it's not an ag thing it's a this board thing. eddie has far surpassed the amount of infractions to be permanently banned.


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)

I love you LW! 



-


----------



## boss (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't get upset but LW this is online. Far from the real world. Yes the guys an idiot but I read what he was banned for and that wasn't legit at all.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

Ignore List 

Add a Member to Your List...                                                                                                                                         

                                                                            To remove a user from your ignore list, un-check the box associated with their name and click the 'Save Changes' button.

To add a user to the list, enter their name into the empty text box and click 'Okay'.
​


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> *NOTE:* We use an infraction system, each infraction is worth 2 points, if you get 5 infractions (or 10 points) you are permanently banned from the board.
> 
> i say maybe we need to walk out and not come back till the rules of this board are actually enforced concerning madmann.
> 
> who's with me?


. I think the tools that run this AG would say have a good one





but take what i say with a pound of salt,only if you B/p lets you
Oh fuck capt,SFW AND heavy


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am a noob per say, and I think IM is the best site going. That being said, LW is a valuable member here. Hope shit can get worked out.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

i don't want him on ignore. i want the fucking rules upheld that were in place when i paid for my and my daughters membership here. i didn't pay to hang out with little antisocial fucksticks. i paid to be a member of a bodybuilding forum that advertized itself as having a code of conduct and a merit system that assured people who did not adhere to that code would be *permanently *banned. i didn't pay to not be able to enjoy this forum cuz the rules are not enforced. i didn't pay to be insulted for some cumstain's entertainment . i didn't pay to have people i enjoyed talking to here like cellar door run off by said cumstain...

*NOTE:* We use an infraction system, each  infraction is worth 2 points, if you get 5 infractions (or 10 points)  you are permanently banned from the board.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Ignore List
> 
> Add a Member to Your List...
> 
> ...



*NOTE:* We use an infraction system, each  infraction is worth 2 points, if you get 5 infractions (or 10 points)  you are permanently banned from the board.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> *NOTE:* We use an infraction system, each  infraction is worth 2 points, if you get 5 infractions (or 10 points)  you are permanently banned from the board.
> 
> i say maybe we need to walk out and not come back till the rules of this board are actually enforced concerning madmann.
> 
> who's with me?



we have been over this many times, the AG forum has very few rules, if you cannot handle it then I suggest you don't come into this forum.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## ctr10 (Mar 7, 2012)

LW has a point


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

*NOTE:* We use an infraction system, each  infraction is worth 2 points, if you get 5 infractions (or 10 points)  you are permanently banned from the board.

how many infractions does eddie have? he did not get them in anything goes. what's the problem with adhering to the rules of this forum? this isn't a he hurt my butt in ag issue. it's he acted like an ass so many times OUTSIDE ag he forfeited his right to be here.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i don't want him on ignore. i want the fucking rules upheld that were in place when i paid for my and my daughters membership here. i didn't pay to hang out with little antisocial fucksticks. i paid to be a member of a bodybuilding forum that advertized itself as having a code of conduct and a merit system that assured people who did not adhere to that code would be *permanently *banned. i didn't pay to not be able to enjoy this forum cuz the rules are not enforced. i didn't pay to be insulted for some cumstain's entertainment . i didn't pay to have people i enjoyed talking to here like cellar door run off by said cumstain...
> 
> *NOTE:* We use an infraction system, each infraction is worth 2 points, if you get 5 infractions (or 10 points) you are permanently banned from the board.


maybe this will explain what going on in the forum


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

Prince said:


> we have been over this many times, the AG forum has very few rules, if you cannot handle it then I suggest you don't come into this forum.



he was just permanently banned again for having over ten infractions. i didn't give them to him the mods did. what the hell does this mean?

*NOTE:* We use an infraction system, each  infraction is worth 2 points, if you get 5 infractions (or 10 points)  you are permanently banned from the board.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

i think maybe you girls need a fucking midol. you can make tough rules but you can't back them up.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> maybe this will explain what going on in the forum



all i see is a bunch of pussies letting a "permanently" banned troll do as he pleases in this place. fucking joke.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

He just tries to get a reaction. He's been doing this for years and most people fall for it and react. 

Ignore him if you don't want to read his garbage.

Oh, and drink some wine and get laid. I'll find you a young stud to take your mind off all this.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

maybe when you ban someone it zaps your nuts or something. don't see why it's so scary to just do it. 

betty white had it right. when you need someone to be tough it's stupid to say grow some balls. they should say grow a vagina. 

those things can take a pounding.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

why not just ban him why tolerate it. so what if he's been doing it for years? it makes the mods look stupid n impotent to not back up rules.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

your ban hammer is all floppy.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

Medic!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

Send me tits via pm and ill consider it.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

Full vag shot with a handwritten sign that says "heavy was here" and I will SERIOUSLY consider it.


Please trim the bush area...


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

^ even better.


be sure to share via pm


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

and for fuck's sake eddie look up words before you use them




 				 								 				A *dowager* is a widow who holds a title or property, or dower, derived from her deceased husband. As an adjective, "dowager" usually appears in association with monarchical and aristocratic titles.
 In loose popular usage, *dowager* as a stand-alone noun may refer to any elderly widow, especially one who is wealthy or behaves with dignity.


dowager is not just a smartypants way to say old it means much more.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think its worth it LW, then no more eddie


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of him but really I don't see why he shouldn't be allowed on here.  His last infraction points he got in the open chat section were uncalled for.  He feeds off of how emotional some of you get over his posts which even I find entertaining at times.  Guess what though, he's never bothered me because I've never bothered him.  Ignore him and he'll go away.  If not stay out of AG and if he does do something that is truly offensive in the other sections than report it.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> ^ even better.
> 
> 
> be sure to share via pm


I want it posted on the board not PM brother.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> Send me tits via pm and ill consider it.





heavyiron said:


> Full vag shot with a handwritten sign that says "heavy was here" and I will SERIOUSLY consider it.
> 
> 
> Please trim the bush area...




tell theCapt'n i said he could share his.


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I want it posted on the board not PM brother.


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> tell theCapt'n i said he could share his.




No dice then


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think the site has 2 sets of rules, before i go to Elite and pay to be here i want to make sure that 1, Superdrol gets sent to Australia and 2 Madmann gimmick account like mine get ousted, if this board is based on respect then some of the people i respect lost me the other day, i cant see why sticking up for some gutless cunt who doesnt even post here will help, when i am a potential paying customer who wants to contribute??????.What do you think Heavy, am i wrong or are you more loyal to the ass bangers over at MD?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> your ban hammer is all floppy.


 flacid


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

> I think the site has 2 sets of rules, before i go to Elite and pay to be  here i want to make sure that 1, Superdrol gets sent to Australia and 2  Madmann gimmick account like mine get ousted, if this board is based on  respect then some of the people i respect lost me the other day, i cant  see why sticking up for some gutless cunt who doesnt even post here  will help, when i am a potential paying customer who wants to  contribute…….What do you think Heavy, am i wrong or are you more loyal  to the ass bangers over at MD?




1) How do you know MM's IP isnt connected to an elite member acct? he might contribute more than you think.

2) How do you know he doesnt purchase products from IML?

If those 2 possibilities exist, then why ban a paying customer who is enjoying himself in anything goes?

Just food for thought.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

no one has bothered to mention why the infraction system is in place for nothing. this is no way to run a ship. yes ma'am we have a sextant.... but none of us know how to use it. um what's it for then? we don't know. 


ok then.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> 1) How do you know MM's IP isnt connected to an elite member acct? he might contribute more than you think.
> 
> 2) How do you know he doesnt purchase products from IML?
> 
> ...



Well prove Mr i have no nuts!!! For a mod you make a good sock puppett???.


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

Again, its anything goes.

Go to Open chat if you cant handle things.


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> no one has bothered to mention why the infraction system is in place for nothing. this is no way to run a ship. yes ma'am we have a sextant.... but none of us know how to use it. um what's it for then? we don't know.
> 
> 
> ok then.




How do you know he wasnt given an infraction? Maybe he was. Do the mods need to send you a memo everytime an infraction is handed out? Cause i can arrange that


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> no one has bothered to mention why the infraction system is in place for nothing. this is no way to run a ship. yes ma'am we have a sextant.... but none of us know how to use it. um what's it for then? we don't know.
> 
> 
> ok then.


 
Of course the game is rigged, but if you don't play you can't win..


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> 1) How do you know MM's IP isnt connected to an elite member acct? he might contribute more than you think.
> 
> 2) How do you know he doesnt purchase products from IML?
> 
> ...



so what? you have to follow the rules unless this or that? uh uh. not how it's supposed to work. weak.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Full vag shot* with a handwritten sign that says "heavy was here" and I will SERIOUSLY consider it.
> 
> 
> Please trim the bush area...


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> so what? you have to follow the rules unless this or that? uh uh. not how it's supposed to work. weak.



have you decided what youre going to do?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> How do you know he wasnt given an infraction? Maybe he was. Do the mods need to send you a memo everytime an infraction is handed out? Cause i can arrange that



omg. maddman gentledouche etc we all know this is the same guy. he's been PERMANENTLY banned. *repeatedly*.  looks like no one here can out maneuver a troll. not very admirable. why bother infracting anyone? mm has *repeatedly *proven it's a completely impotent thing.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I think the site has 2 sets of rules, before i go to Elite and pay to be here i want to make sure that 1, Superdrol gets sent to Australia and 2 Madmann gimmick account like mine get ousted, if this board is based on respect then some of the people i respect lost me the other day, i cant see why sticking up for some gutless cunt who doesnt even post here will help, when i am a potential paying customer who wants to contribute…….What do you think Heavy, am i wrong or are you more loyal to the ass bangers over at MD?


Honestly, I think you take the internet way too seriously.

And LOL at paying customer.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> so what? you have to follow the rules unless this or that? uh uh. not how it's supposed to work. weak.


 
Send said vag picture to me, and i'll got on a bigger rampage or mellow out for a week


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> maybe when you ban someone it zaps your nuts or something. don't see why it's so scary to just do it.
> 
> betty white had it right. when you need someone to be tough it's stupid to say grow some balls. they should say grow a vagina.
> 
> those things can take a pounding.







SFW and the forum


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with her, he got his infractions outside of AG, so AG doesn't have anything to do with it. He has never contributed anything useful outside of (or even within) AG.


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

What's the story behind his ban? Is it not permanent?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I'm glad I only upset GFR and not Heavy.  Heavy is using his godlike powers on DGG in full force.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2012)

DGG is a cunt...he keeps negging me for no reason...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 7, 2012)

Tesla said:


> DGG is a cunt...he keeps negging me for no reason...




Maybe you should come at him, then.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Maybe you should come at him, then.


 

Come at him for what..........???

I'm getting negged for no reason...It's ridiculous.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Well I'm glad I only upset GFR and not Heavy. Heavy is using his godlike powers on DGG in full force.


he will reap what he sows

haha so guy on the new got shot thats not the funny part his name is Latron


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2012)

Please tell me DGG is not Prince?  

He's immune from banishment I know that much.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Honestly, I think you take the internet way too seriously.
> 
> And LOL at paying customer.





when the hell are people going to realize the internet is really a bunch of humans communicating and not some crazy dimension where normal social rules should exist? that's such a lame ass bs cliche. it's not the real world it's the internet. welcome to 2012 the fucking internet is a real thing where real people communicate. why did the tranny thread disappear? who was taking what too seriously with that? i keep getting told i'm too butt hurt in ag. what hurts my ass is cellar door leaving run off by a troll. the only other chick that stuck around very long. but someones ass got hurt over the tranny thing n it vanished. why werent they told to just stay out of ag or put the op on ignore?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> when the hell are people going to realize the internet is really a bunch of humans communicating and not some crazy dimension where normal social rules should exist? that's such a lame ass bs cliche. it's not the real world it's the internet. welcome to 2012 the fucking internet is a real thing where real people communicate. why did the tranny thread disappear? who was taking what too seriously with that?


You don't know the back story on my post to azza. I'll give you some context in a minute since you are so upset.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

lol. i thought you were talking to me. sorry i still love you. but really the internet is a real gathering place for real people. i don't see why it's seen as an imaginary place.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 7, 2012)

One more post and LW hits 30000!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> lol. i thought you were talking to me. sorry i still love you. but really the internet is a real gathering place for real people. i don't see why it's seen as an imaginary place.


Azza flipped out on me when I exposed his gimmick. He takes this stuff way too seriously.

I will post his PM from MD in a minute.


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> One more post and LW hits 30000!!!




She should make it epic by posting some Tits!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Please tell me DGG is not Prince?
> 
> He's immune from banishment I know that much.








that would be the greatest joke ever.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> She should make it epic by posting some Tits!



I now see why they made you mod


----------



## oufinny (Mar 7, 2012)

LW I agree, regardless of where he is, he brings nothing to the forum.  On the note of your tits, you know I think you are a sexy bitch so let us all see them and make Heavy live up to his promise.  It is the internet but just like that slut Adrian Curry said last week on Howard Stern, it's tits of GTFO!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> Again, its anything goes.
> 
> Go to Open chat if you cant handle things.



this is very fair but why wasn't this the answer given to whoever was ass hurt about the tranny thread????


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 7, 2012)

LW is right on all accounts. i've been here for like 7 years now. LW has been a quality top 5 member here as long as I can remember. If that doesn't mean anything to the people that run this site then i have little respect for their business sense. I've spent money on IML products. I buy their supplements because i think they are quality and i like to support this board. 
With all this ive spent considerably more time away from here lately than i have in the past because the guy in question is a total tool that takes away from this board without adding anything. If he is banned, and it is held up I will pay to become an elite member here, and continue to buy IML products. If he is left to stay then i will no longer purchase IML products. It may not be viewed as a big hit to the bottom line, but the only thing i can do is show my support or lack of with my pocketbook.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> Again, its anything goes.
> 
> Go to Open chat if you cant handle things.



this is very fair but why wasn't this the answer given to whoever was ass hurt about the tranny thread???? looked like a guy to me.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> this is very fair but why wasn't this the answer given to whoever was ass hurt about the tranny thread???? looked like a guy to me.


The OP requested that thread be removed.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 7, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> LW is right on all accounts. i've been here for like 7 years now. LW has been a quality top 5 member here as long as I can remember. If that doesn't mean anything to the people that run this site then i have little respect for their business sense. I've spent money on IML products. I buy their supplements because i think they are quality and i like to support this board.
> With all this ive spent considerably more time away from here lately than i have in the past because the guy in question is a total tool that takes away from this board without adding anything. If he is banned, and it is held up I will pay to become an elite member here, and continue to buy IML products. If he is left to stay then i will no longer purchase IML products. It may not be viewed as a big hit to the bottom line, but the only thing i can do is show my support or lack of with my pocketbook.



7 years here and_ now_ you'd consider becoming an elite member?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

i think my 30,000th post i professed my love for heavy.


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> The OP requested that thread be removed.




LW, take notice


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2012)

I just got ding dong ditched....wtf?


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 7, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> 7 years here and_ now_ you'd consider becoming an elite member?



7 years here and im saying i'm willing to pay to become an elite member to show my support for LW's position.


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

> to show my support for LW's position.


I got a position for her alright


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> he was just permanently banned again for having over ten infractions. i didn't give them to him *the mods did.*



Actually, it wasn't the _mods_. It was just one mod. 

<toots own horn> 

And Madmann's not back, is he? He lost those nearly 3,000 posts, right?

Thought it would be funny to ban him at exactly 3,000 posts but someone reported harassment or annoyance on his part in Open Chat before he reached that mark.

Thought he was 9mm., honestly. Not him?





bio-chem said:


> LW is right on all accounts. i've been here for like 7 years now. (snip) but the only thing i can do is show my support or lack of with my pocketbook.



Seven _years _and you _still _haven't purchased an elite membership? 



Little Wing said:


> this is very fair but why wasn't this the answer given to whoever was ass hurt about *the tranny thread????* looked like a guy to me.



And I totally missed the tranny thread.

...

Of course if the person looked like a guy then I really don't have an issue with missing that particular thread. 

LW, bio-chem, I sincerely hope you both stick around. I'll continue to infract any user who makes a nuisance of himself in Open Chat and other subforums where I have access.

Cheers.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> I got a position for her alright
> 
> 
> :anal:


 



I'm gonna kill those little fukkers........


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 7, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Actually, it wasn't the _mods_. It was just one mod.
> 
> <toots own horn>
> 
> ...





Curt has the mightiest ban hammer of them all:


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> The OP requested that thread be removed.



Can they _do _that?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Curt has the mightiest ban hammer of them all



I'm working on a way to ban heavyiron. 

He's the only thing that's standing between me and _world domination._


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't use aliases.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> LW, take notice




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/157108-fuck-censorship.html

i was under the impression Rednack posted it n was pissed he was censored in ag. my bad


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i don't want him on ignore. i want the fucking rules upheld that were in place when i paid for my and my daughters membership here. i didn't pay to hang out with little antisocial fucksticks. i paid to be a member of a bodybuilding forum that advertized itself as having a code of conduct and a merit system that assured people who did not adhere to that code would be *permanently *banned. i didn't pay to not be able to enjoy this forum cuz the rules are not enforced. i didn't pay to be insulted for some cumstain's entertainment . i didn't pay to have people i enjoyed talking to here like cellar door run off by said cumstain...
> 
> *NOTE:* We use an infraction system, each  infraction is worth 2 points, if you get 5 infractions (or 10 points)  you are permanently banned from the board.



See I agree with this to a certain degree, I say let the fuckhead troll all he wants in AG, but a soon as he starts trolling in the Open Chat or training section Ban his behind asap.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> SFW and the forum


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Honestly, I think you take the internet way too seriously.
> 
> And LOL at paying customer.



tell me this, why did you turn on me for guys that dont even post here? Just tell me and i will shut the fuck up. I told you in PM???s that i was going to go Elite, you still cant tell me if products can be sent to Aus, are you running a business or a Kindergarten?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> LW is right on all accounts. i've been here for like 7 years now. LW has been a quality top 5 member here as long as I can remember. If that doesn't mean anything to the people that run this site then i have little respect for their business sense. I've spent money on IML products. I buy their supplements because i think they are quality and i like to support this board.
> With all this ive spent considerably more time away from here lately than i have in the past because the guy in question is a total tool that takes away from this board without adding anything. If he is banned, and it is held up I will pay to become an elite member here, and continue to buy IML products. If he is left to stay then i will no longer purchase IML products. It may not be viewed as a big hit to the bottom line, but the only thing i can do is show my support or lack of with my pocketbook.




thanks bio chem, you always were a classy guy but it seems all that matters here now is traffic and sponsor money. eddie generates traffic in ag. i've been told that's why he's not just made to fuck off. and tonight it's been proposed that maybe he's an elite member that buys iml products.... oh well. 

i've also seen good people post threads with genuine concern for others saying this n that sponsor ripped them off and the threads just vanish. seems fucked up to me when the _same_ sponsor is fingered for ripping people off over n over but they are still here and members aren't allowed to even warn each other.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Azza flipped out on me when I exposed his gimmick. He takes this stuff way too seriously.
> 
> I will post his PM from MD in a minute.



but you didnt have to did you?, all it has done has undermined me at MD, you like Respect dont you? If you dont take the internet so seriously then why go and do all this? Lets just air all the dirty laundry. Imagine if a bunch of cunts dig up everything you ever did and used it agaisnt you, then you retaliate in such a way to embarrass said cunt???s and you smashed the whole thing open, 
EAT A FUCKIN DICK!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

SFW said:


>



initiation by fire. 

i keep wondering how nuts you have to be to be a mod at this place. if you blink you missed something.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

these gifs are so funny i lol. then you go wait a minute what the hell is really going on. did they catch that guy raping a kangaroo or what? did the other guy lose an eye? ouch


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> tell me this, *why did you turn on me for guys that dont even post here? Just tell me and i will shut the fuck up. *I told you in PM’s that i was going to go Elite, you still cant tell me if products can be sent to Aus, are you running a business or a Kindergarten?



Dude settle down, its only the internet.  Go out , get laid, get drunk, take a hit. just get offline god damn it!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

why do people treat the internet like it's not a real social forum? try this... contact your girlfriend online n talk smack to her then tell her but baby it's only the internet.... 

tell me what it feels like when she snaps off your dick.


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok, i have a solution to the problem. If MM goes over the top and really pushes your buttons, pm me and i'll edit the post into something erotic for you. deal?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2012)

LOL @ theCaptn, heavyiron, SFW, GFR, Prince, and DGG.  Curt has bigger balls than all of you


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Its Anything goes.


----------



## Littleguygimmick (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> Its Anything goes.



Yeah right


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't believe so many people have been here for so long and don't pay to be elite.    You'd never guess I was the fucking Jew in this place.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 8, 2012)

Why the fuck would any one waste his money on being elite? This forum isn't a charity operation....these vendors bring in many thousands of dollars in revenue each month in addition to the under the table tax free gears they give to the powers to be.  

You can feel sorry for Prince all you want.


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Littleguygimmick said:


> Yeah right




play nice now


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Why the fuck would any one waste his money on being elite? This forum isn't a charity operation....these vendors bring in many thousands of dollars in revenue each month in addition to the under the table tax free gears they give to the powers to be.
> 
> You can feel sorry for Prince all you want.




Lol @ you thinking most members at this site care what goes on in Anything goes. Just sign off now...before i do it for you.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> Lol @ you thinking most members at this site care what goes on in Anything goes. Just sign off now...before i do it for you.




Come at me small fry.


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

I tried to extend an olive branch to you guys. Most of you slapped it  away. Now im gonna beat the shit out of you's with it....and possibly  sodomize a few of you with the branch side


----------



## Littleguygimmick (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> tell me this, why did you turn on me for guys that dont even post here? Just tell me and i will shut the fuck up. I told you in PM???s that i was going to go Elite, you still cant tell me if products can be sent to Aus, are you running a business or a Kindergarten?


I don't own IMF or IML's. I'm a rep for them. 

IML's does not send PH's or DS's to Aus for free to loggers. Customs is too tough.

I never turned on you. I was moderating and found your gimmick so I outed you. You then had a major meltdown because you got busted for making a gimmick.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> thanks bio chem, you always were a classy guy but it seems all that matters here now is traffic and sponsor money. eddie generates traffic in ag. i've been told that's why he's not just made to fuck off. and tonight it's been proposed that maybe he's an elite member that buys iml products.... oh well.
> 
> i've also seen good people post threads with genuine concern for others saying this n that sponsor ripped them off and the threads just vanish. seems fucked up to me when the _same_ sponsor is fingered for ripping people off over n over but they are still here and members aren't allowed to even warn each other.


Sometimes it isn't even a paying customer that makes that claim. We find out what we can and make the judgment. They are always motives for that kind of content since selling aas can be a cutthroat business. Also sometimes the threads are moved into the sponsor sections and may look like they are gone but they are just moved.

The mods here volunteer their time and do the best they can with the info they have. We are human and mistakes may happen but we are not trying to maliciously harm the members here. We also may have more info then the members when decisions are made.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 8, 2012)

I love IM so much it would be hard for me to boycot them but if a few of my close bros do it i will as well. I have a wuerstion about this infracvtion thing. are you warned once you get an infraction? or is it like boom all of a sudden you banned and never even knew u got a single one?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> I love IM so much it would be hard for me to boycot them but if a few of my close bros do it i will as well. I have a wuerstion about this infracvtion thing. are you warned once you get an infraction? or is it like boom all of a sudden you banned and never even knew u got a single one?


There is a PM sent automatically when you are infracted. We like to PM guys first before we ever infract though.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> There is a PM sent automatically when you are infracted. We like to PM guys first before we ever infract though.


 ok cool thanks heavy!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2012)

You are very welcome brother


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> tell me this, why did you turn on me for guys that dont even post here? Just tell me and i will shut the fuck up. I told you in PM???s that i was going to go Elite, you still cant tell me if products can be sent to Aus, are you running a business or a Kindergarten?



azza elite?..lulz...e-lite more likely


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> There is a PM sent automatically when you are infracted. We like to PM guys first before we ever infract though.



You should explain this to your new boy toy.


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> why do people treat the internet like it's not a real social forum? try this... contact your girlfriend online n talk smack to her then tell her but baby it's only the internet....
> 
> tell me what it feels like when she snaps off your dick.


Here we are anonymous. The text message scenario is certain death.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> LOL @ theCaptn, heavyiron, SFW, GFR, Prince, and DGG.  Curt has bigger balls than all of you



Oh, _suuuuuuuuuuuure_, piss all those guys off at me! LOL 

*GYCH!*


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Oh, _suuuuuuuuuuuure_, piss all those guys off at me! LOL
> 
> *GYCH!*



I just meant your berries ain't atrophied since you obviously don't use gearz.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> Ok, i have a solution to the problem. If MM goes over the top and really pushes your buttons, pm me and i'll edit the post into something erotic for you. deal?



that's really sweet of you honest but you don't get it. it's not me i'm worried about. it's watching this place turn into a shithole and seeing good people run off cuz no one cares what it once was n what it's becoming.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> that's really sweet of you honest but you don't get it. it's not me i'm worried about. it's watching this place turn into a shithole and seeing good people run off cuz no one cares what it once was n what it's becoming.


We do the best we can and do listen to member feedback. I think posting that no one cares is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> I love IM so much it would be hard for me to boycot them but if a few of my close bros do it i will as well. I have a wuerstion about this infracvtion thing. are you warned once you get an infraction? or is it like boom all of a sudden you banned and never even knew u got a single one?



don't sweat it, the infraction system is a joke. you just make a new account. or make one after 8 infractions and have it ready.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> that's really sweet of you honest but you don't get it. it's not me i'm worried about. it's watching this place turn into a shithole and seeing good people run off cuz no one cares what it once was n what it's becoming.



As long as the shit stays in the AG forum really I don't see your point.

I started this board over 11 years ago, the amount of times I have been told this board would fail is comical, there are only a few boards that are bigger as far as bodybuilding, and IM continues to grow every year.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 8, 2012)

Razor. said:


> Boycott Little Wing.


I dare you. Watch what I do to you.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> We do the best we can and do listen to member feedback. I think posting that no one cares is a bit of a stretch.




this used to be a close knit community and no one would have gotten away with using something so tragic for shits n giggles. just because you can doesn't make it funny or ok. i have never had to see the inside of a person's head in real life i hope i never do. a picture got taken down here of a person fucking a corpse. having no lines of decency is a disservice to IM no matter what anyone says even Prince.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> this used to be a close knit community and no one would have gotten away with using something so tragic for shits n giggles. just because you can doesn't make it funny or ok. i have never had to see the inside of a person's head in real life i hope i never do. a picture got taken down here of a person fucking a corpse. having no lines of decency is a disservice to IM no matter what anyone says even Prince.


I had no idea this was what he was PM'ing me about. He never told me any of this. I received a random rant in my PM box with a "fuck you" at the end. I have never written any curses at this member nor did I initiate the conversation. He was pissed because I exposed his gimmick which is what mods do. 

Anyway, its not my intent to hurt anyone or cause anyone any type of pain. If this is hard for him I'm sincerely sorry but I seriously never knew he experienced this event until a few hours ago.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

Prince said:


> As long as the shit stays in the AG forum really I don't see your point.
> 
> I started this board over 11 years ago, the amount of times I have been told this board would fail is comical, there are only a few boards that are bigger as far as bodybuilding, and IM continues to grow every year.




Growth is great but I'd like to see it retain it's shine while it grows. You don't seem to understand there is only one place that's an adult forum on IM so if we want to post 18+ material or something too sensitive for the younger members that may be in Open Chat it's subject to trolling. And if you ignore a troll that's great till he is repeatedly quoted by others and the thread is lost anyway cuz he's taken over. And in my personal opinion a line if decency wouldn't be a bad thing in AG. Animal torture pics, guys screwing corpses, etc and say a woman loses a baby and shares that in the female talk section. It shouldn't be cool to bash her in AG with it. I think that'd make this place better. 

I have been here 8 years cuz I love this place and truly care about a lot of people here. Maybe we could have an adult forum that's not every thread is open for trolling.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chill* baby That niggasfunny....

Since *i'm* in charge round here.... he stays. 

Now lets do this ---->


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I had no idea this was what he was PM'ing me about. He never told me any of this. I received a random rant in my PM box with a "fuck you" at the end. I have never written any curses at this member nor did I initiate the conversation. He was pissed because I exposed his gimmick which is what mods do.
> 
> Anyway, its not my intent to hurt anyone or cause anyone any type of pain. If this is hard for him I'm sincerely sorry but I seriously never knew he experienced this event until a few hours ago.



Maybe you should tell him that. I really don't think what Silhue or whatever is doing to Azza makes IM tower above the rest of the bb sites online and I think that it matters if we do or not.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Growth is great but I'd like to see it retain it's shine while it grows. You don't seem to understand there is only one place that's an adult forum on IM so if we want to post 18+ material or something too sensitive for the younger members that may be in Open Chat it's subject to trolling. And if you ignore a troll that's great till he is repeatedly quoted by others and the thread is lost anyway cuz he's taken over. And in my personal opinion a line if decency wouldn't be a bad thing in AG. Animal torture pics, guys screwing corpses, etc and say a woman loses a baby and shares that in the female talk section. It shouldn't be cool to bash her in AG with it. I think that'd make this place better.
> 
> I have been here 8 years cuz I love this place and truly care about a lot of people here. Maybe we could have an adult forum that's not every thread is open for trolling.



well, we do have some guidelines, we don't allow ANYTHING, but if we started to moderate this forum it loses the very essence of what it is, a forum where "anything goes", if you (or anyone for that matter) can't handle the shit that gets posted in this forum you really should not be coming into it.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 8, 2012)

Prince said:


> well, we do have some guidelines, we don't allow ANYTHING, *but if we started to moderate* this forum it loses the very essence of what it is, a forum where "anything goes", if you (or anyone for that matter) can't handle the shit that gets posted in this forum you really should not be coming into it.


 
I personally don't care, but AG* is *moderated. Posts are changed and edited daily and repeated threads pertaining to "Anything Goes New Mod" have been posted.

At the very least, the post minimum needs to greatly be increased for users to post. And, if a new users idea of getting their post count up is to start a thread with the numbers 1-50, that's spam. Thats bullshit. Users that spam need to be banned asap.

This place is a lot of fun, but it can easily go downhill. Fast.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I personally don't care, but AG* is *moderated.



to a very small degree yes.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2012)

Your mods should also be discouraged from having intimate relations with eachother.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> *NOTE:* We use an infraction system, each infraction is worth 2 points, if you get 5 infractions (or 10 points) you are permanently banned from the board.
> 
> i say maybe we need to walk out and not come back till the rules of this board are actually enforced concerning madmann.
> 
> who's with me?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Your mods should also be discouraged from having intimate relations with each other.



and take ALL of the fun here?


----------



## secdrl (Mar 8, 2012)

Prince said:


> well, we do have some guidelines, we don't allow ANYTHING, *but if we started to moderate* this forum it loses the very essence of what it is, a forum where "anything goes", if you (or anyone for that matter) can't handle the shit that gets posted in this forum you really should not be coming into it.


 



secdrl said:


> I personally don't care, but AG* is *moderated. Posts are changed and edited daily and repeated threads pertaining to "Anything Goes New Mod" have been posted.


 



Prince said:


> to a very small degree yes.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

Prince said:


> well, we do have some guidelines, we don't allow ANYTHING, but if we started to moderate this forum it loses the very essence of what it is, a forum where "anything goes", if you (or anyone for that matter) can't handle the shit that gets posted in this forum you really should not be coming into it.




then can we post porn and other adult topics in a non trollable areas  when we'd really like a thread to stay on track? some of us like an ag  thread with ag material to go more than ten posts without being derailed  by a troll. would a tranny porn thread be ok in sexual health for instance?


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

I personally think password protected threads for elite members would be a good idea.

This way they can control who they want in their thread. And one could set the values of the thread, so that other members cant even see it etc.

Just an idea.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> I personally think password protected threads for elite members would be a good idea.
> 
> This way they can control who they want in their thread. And one could set the values of the thread, so that other members cant even see it etc.
> 
> Just an idea.


 
Bro, I was literally just typing that AG should be password protected for elite members. It's a small price to pay, but I think it would discourage a lot of people. They'd just say "fuck it" and stop posting.


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

word. This way whoever wants to clique up and bannish certain people, would be free to do so.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 8, 2012)

Where else can you get this much entertainment $29.99 for three years. (or free for the cheap jews) I joined here kinda by accident. I was googleing creatine and got diverted here, one of the first avi's I saw was Mino's and thought I need to check this place out a little more. 3 or 4 weeks in I got banned in AG for spamming when I was only giving out my favorite porn site. Things were a little different back then. After a couple of months I asked Prince to let me back in which he did, but in the 3 years I have been here I have seen AG ebb and flow in different directions. Right now I belive its going in one direction and in a short while it will go in another, but I think its the personalities of the people posting in AG that drives the direction that its going in.  For good or bad, Its us doing it.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 8, 2012)

^^^ YOU PAY FOR THIS SHIT ????

fuckin idiot right here ladies and Germs


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> word. This way whoever wants to clique up and bannish certain people, would be free to do so.



Plus think how many more guys would skeet in your mouth if there was a little privacy.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

if a troll had to pay 30 bucks every time he made a new account to get in ag it'd be funny but i think it'd slow traffic down too much to have it just be elite members. better to just divide into ag with almost no rules n ag with a few rules where trolling and fighting is discouraged. ag is currently our only adult area and it'd be cool to have adult threads you could really work on and not have trolled. i thought of making one of hot men to draw more ladies into that arena but it wouldn't last a page.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if a troll had to pay 30 bucks every time he made a new account to get in ag it'd be funny but i think it'd slow traffic down too much to have it just be elite members. better to just divide into ag with almost no rules n ag with a few rules where trolling and fighting is discouraged. ag is currently our only adult area and it'd be cool to have adult threads you could really work on and not have trolled. i thought of making one of hot men to draw more ladies into that arena but it wouldn't last a page.



Barely legal is untrolled.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if a troll had to pay 30 bucks every time he made a new account to get in ag it'd be funny but i think it'd slow traffic down too much to have it just be elite members. better to just divide into ag with almost no rules n ag with a few rules where trolling and fighting is discouraged. ag is currently our only adult area and it'd be cool to have adult threads you could really work on and not have trolled. i thought of making one of hot men to draw more ladies into that arena but it wouldn't last a page.


 

See hot men like myself, we scare women with our animal magnatism.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

maybe they aren't scared they just wanna see the face on the body attached to your penis...


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 8, 2012)

^^^^ let me see them titties first


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^^^ YOU PAY FOR THIS SHIT ????
> 
> fuckin idiot right here ladies and Germs



some members actually try and support the site.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Barely legal is untrolled.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 8, 2012)

Prince said:


> some members actually try and support the site.



I.M. is cheap therapy


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 8, 2012)

30 bucks is a small price to pay for the information I've received here.

-Board Jew


----------



## independent (Mar 8, 2012)

Can I pay with my penis?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes please


----------



## Curt James (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I just meant your berries ain't atrophied since you obviously don't use gearz.



(cries)


----------



## Curt James (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> don't sweat it, the infraction system is a joke. you just make a new account. or make one after 8 infractions and have it ready.



I infract _because I care. _


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2012)

Curt James said:


> (cries)



Okay you look like a junky


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> maybe they aren't scared they just wanna see the face on the body attached to your penis...


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 8, 2012)

IM has the best AG/Pit going on the internet at the moment. Many new members are coming here for AG while supporting the site through buying IM supps. The moderation or lack thereof is what makes this forum appealing.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> IM has the best AG/Pit going on the internet at the moment. Many new members are coming here for AG while supporting the site through buying IM supps. The moderation or lack thereof is what makes this forum appealing.


 
thats what i do bring the traffic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Oh almost forgot fuck this sock puppet aries


----------



## squigader (Mar 8, 2012)

Curt James said:


> LW, bio-chem, I sincerely hope you both stick around. I'll continue to infract any user who makes a nuisance of himself in Open Chat and other subforums where I have access.
> 
> Cheers.



Please do. The spirit of anything goes encourages open political debate, self-expression, and freedom of speech. Posting a bunch of shit and shock pictures (while driving people to visit the subforum more often) is a damn shame and degrades the site as a whole.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Okay you look like a junky



(cries harder)

Imma temp ban you! _grrr_

(looks around nervously)



*i keed! i keed!*


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't be banned twice in a day, or can I???  Fuck it, come at me.




Curt James said:


> (cries harder)
> 
> Imma temp ban you! _grrr_
> 
> ...


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I can't be banned twice in a day, or can I???


----------



## Curt James (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I can't be banned twice in a day, or can I???


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I can't be banned twice in a day, or can I??? Fuck it, come at me.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Your mods should also be discouraged from having intimate relations with eachother.



We are discouraged!


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> We are discouraged!



As you should be, all things considered...


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> thats what i do bring the traffic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're easily the most ignored poster in here, coffee-boy. You should thank for acknowledging your posts.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 19, 2013)

Bump?


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2013)

....Bumpity


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2013)

lol. is the spam mail really that bad?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2013)

i miss secdrl


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2013)

and dgg


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2013)

saney, gfr... eddie wasn't as easily dismissed as part of the community as some of the more contributing members. i know sometimes people fuck up and piss you off but to be an asshole sometimes is human to forgive is divine.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2013)

saying the mods have done a great job making this a cooler place to hang out doesn't reinforce the banning of aforementioned individuals does it?


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Jul 19, 2013)

I miss saney


I'd like for SFW to not have a life and be on more


that is all


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 19, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i miss secdrl


hes here


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2013)

eddie drove me bonkers but taught me stuff too. it's all good.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2013)

I liked Eddie


----------



## SheriV (Jul 19, 2013)

newbstik and doesn't know who eddie is


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2013)

a legend. had the ability to use his troll powers to reduce some people, like me, into sputtering lunatics.


----------



## ROID (Jul 19, 2013)

No moderation without representation.


----------



## Watson (Jul 20, 2013)

ROID said:


> No moderation without representation.



its an autocratic hierarchy...........


----------

